# Other > Off Topic >  Help from a 3D Printer Noob

## BeefaloBart

I have been looking at the many 3D printers on the market, and my budget is quite low at the moment.  Im at a loss on what to do to get started but have a few ideas.

Im looking at the Printrbot Simple in kit form which retails about $350 and that I can somewhat afford.  But what I read about it online is that since its made from wood it tends to be a little sloppy.  So I have a few questions about this model of printer to get rolling.  

If I were to add some ribbing to the larger flat sides of the printer to stiffen the weak areas that can cause flex during printing would this help or is it just a waste of time?
Is there any way to upgrade some of the parts from the metal version to stiffen the printer?
What is the quality of prints when the speeds are turned down lower?  Can I print an object thats not going to look like it was made from glued together yarn?
How easy is it to add a heated print bed so that I can print with polycarbonate instead of just PLA?

My whole thing is getting into this with a kit or at least a low cost used printer.  I need to be able to print a pair of pieces which are less than 3 inches long and 3/4" wide.  I can modifly my design so that I can compensate for some less than perfect printing, but I still need the product to be somewhat production quality. 

I have another point of interest that Im uneasy on.  I would like to find someone whom I can trust to assist me in my 3D model and to be able to print a sample and send it to me.  I need a working version of my product to show to investors so I can afford to get a good enough 3D printer to go into small scale production.

----------


## awerby

Why not send your model to a service bureau for printing? That will give you something to show investors without getting into the problems inherent in building and operating an ultra low-cost 3D printer for the first time. There are lots of people with printers looking for things to print, and they're likely to have some experience with 3D modeling as well; try 3dhubs.com to find one near you. 

Andrew Werby
www.computersculpture.com

----------


## RobH2

Tell me more about your part and what you need modeled and I might be able to help you. 

As for wood printers, I have had a Makerfarm i3 for over a year. It's lasercut wood and it's fantastic. I'm sure not all wood printers are the same, but just because it's wood doesn't necessarily make it bad. I get incredibly nice prints from my Makerfarm wood body printer. The Makerfarm is more than $350, but not too much. Currently the 8" is on sale for $540.

----------


## Bigskill

Im new too, as well as low budget, because i like more metal stuff i found that might be worth a Velleman k8200.... What you guys think about that?

----------


## BeefaloBart

The part I need printed is just a small housing.  Its maybe 2.6 inches long, .75 or so tall and just over an inch wide.  Time for me is out and I needed one in hand by the 20th of December.  I will be ordering a printer kit on the 20th and once its in and put together I will be able to print it myself but will miss my deadline for it.  However I will have more time to refine my other models so I can make it better before I upgrade printers.

Im considering getting the TwoUP printer but still had more questions about it.  I know I can add a heated print bed, which will let me use other filament besides PLA.  But I want to make stuff with the wood filament and even Polycarbonate.    Does anyone know anything about that printer and those materials?

----------


## RobH2

> The part I need printed is just a small housing.  Its maybe 2.6 inches long, .75 or so tall and just over an inch wide.


If you can do a drawing with dimensions I can build this for you. You can attach it here.

----------


## lucyjohn987

Search on an online store.

----------

